# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Probleme mit dem springen...

## Topschi

Heyho Com,

ich melde mich mal wieder mit einem Problem zurück. - der Angst vor Sprüngen.
Ich habe ein ähnliches wie der Kollege hier: https://www.downhill-board.com/73382...chtig+Springen

Nur das ich allgemein die Angst vor Sprüngen hab. Nicht vor der Landung, oder außer Kontrolle zu bekommen - sondern mein Heck katapultiert mich immer nach vorne. Das Komische ist: Bei Drops (bis 1~2 Meter, weilwegen Höhenangst :Redface: ) hab ich keine Probleme. Selbst wenn ich mit meinem Hintern hinter'm Sattel bin katapultiert es mich nach vorne. Woran kann das liegen? 

Kurzes Setup:
Giant Reign 2 2011 (Hardcore-Enduro)
Marze. 66 Bomber RC3 2009 (180mm)
RockShox Kage RC - der Sorgen-Dämpfer (200mm EBL)

Wir fahren mit dem Verein ende August nach BM, da will ich mich nicht blamieren...

In Hoffnung auf Gute Tipps~

Gruß, Topschii.

----------


## MEGA

Servus!

Also wenn ich deine Zeilen so lese, klingt das für mich schwer nach zu schneller Zugstufe am Dämpfer. Also entweder deine "Absprungtechnik" ist einfach nicht gut, oder dein Hinterbau kickt dich durch die viel zu schnelle Zugstufe nach vorne. Ich würd mal die Herstellerangaben von Dämpfer/Bike suchen und danach den Dämpfer einstellen bzw. gegebenenfalls die Zusgstufe noch weiter zudrehen. Falls der Hinterbau schon eher träge ausfedert oder gar zu langsam ist, kanns nur noch an deiner Technik liegen und da hilft nur üben...  :Wink:

----------


## Topschi

Also hatte ich mit meinem Grundgedanken doch recht. Ich fahre Grundsätzlich mit "offenen" Federkomponenten, d.h. Rebound auf das Schnellste und Compression komplett auf Minus.Was ist bei der Absprungtechnik -gegenüber der Drop-Technik- genau zu beachten?

----------


## Gonzo0815

> d.h. Rebound auf das Schnellste und Compression komplett auf Minus.
> 
> Was ist bei der Absprungtechnik -gegenüber der Drop-Technik- genau zu beachten?


Junge so stimmt man doch kein Fahrwerk ab  :Rolleyes: 

Die  Zugstufe/Rebound sollte so schnell wie nötig und so langsam wie möglich  gefahren werden. Das Heck sollte zudem immer einen Ticken langsamer  sein als die Front, damit eben kein zusätzlicher Kick vom Fahrwerk  kommt.

Zieh die Vorderbremse und häng dich voll auf die Gabel.  Dann lass ruckartig los und stell den Rebound so ein dass das Vorderrad  gerade nicht bzw. ganz leicht vom Boden abhebt. Das Heck dazu eben etwas  langsammer. Dazu am besten auf den Sattel drücke und ruckartig los  lassen. Jetzt sollte die Gabel etwas schneller als das Heck ausfedern.

Druckstufe  stellt man für gewöhnlich mal in den mittleren Bereich ein. Nach einem  Drucktest im stehen kann man dann je nach Gefühl etwas raus nehmen oder  mehr zudrehen. 
Den Rest musst du am Trail erfahren!

Der  Unterschied zwischen Srung und Drop ist der, dass der Drop ein Fall nach  unten ist bei dem das Fahrwerk beim Absprung nix zu tun hat. Beim  Sprung musst du mitarbeiten sonst wirds ein unsanfter Plumpser.

Beim  Drop gibt es nur zwie Gründe um aktiv was zu tun. Entweder bist du zu  schnell und ziehst deshalb schon vor der Kante ab, damit du nicht im  Flat landest. Oder du bist zu langsam an der Kante und hilfst dir  dadurch noch ein paar Zentimeter weiter zu kommen.

Beim normalen  Absprung musst du halt aktiv mitarbeiten. In der Anfahrt stemmst du dich  in den Federweg, so dass das Fahrwerk zusätzlich etwas komprimiert.  Wenn das Vorderrad genau auf der Kante ist am Lenker ziehen und wenn das Hinterrad auf der Kante ist die Beine durchstrecken dann solltest du eine ruhige Sprungphase haben.

So just my 2 Cent

----------


## FLo33

> Junge so stimmt man doch kein Fahrwerk ab 
> 
> Die  Zugstufe/Rebound sollte so schnell wie nötig und so langsam wie möglich  gefahren werden. Das Heck sollte zudem immer einen Ticken langsamer  sein als die Front, damit eben kein zusätzlicher Kick vom Fahrwerk  kommt.


Das hätte ich jetzt genau ungekehrt gesagt, so schnell wie möglich und so langsam wie nötig! Ansonsten hast Du das Problem, dass das Fahrwerk im Federweg "versinkt". Also von offenem Zustand so lange zudrehen, bis die Gabel/Hinterbau dich nicht mehr in der Gegend herumschießt.

(...)




> Das Heck dazu eben etwas  langsammer.


Ok.




> Druckstufe  stellt man für gewöhnlich mal in den mittleren Bereich ein.


Auch ok. Wobei ich bei einem Anfänger eher zu weniger Druckstufe tendieren würde.




> Nach einem  Drucktest im stehen kann man dann je nach Gefühl etwas raus nehmen oder  mehr zudrehen. 
> Den Rest musst du am Trail erfahren!


Zweiteres gilt. Im Stehen kann man bei der Druckstufe so gut wie nichts sagen, vor allem was die Highspeed Druckstufe betrifft.





> Der  Unterschied zwischen Srung und Drop ist der, dass der Drop ein Fall nach  unten ist bei dem das Fahrwerk beim Absprung nix zu tun hat. Beim  Sprung musst du mitarbeiten sonst wirds ein unsanfter Plumpser.
> 
> Beim  Drop gibt es nur zwie Gründe um aktiv was zu tun. Entweder bist du zu  schnell und ziehst deshalb schon vor der Kante ab, damit du nicht im  Flat landest. Oder du bist zu langsam an der Kante und hilfst dir  dadurch noch ein paar Zentimeter weiter zu kommen.
> 
> Beim normalen  Absprung musst du halt aktiv mitarbeiten. In der Anfahrt stemmst du dich  in den Federweg, so dass das Fahrwerk zusätzlich etwas komprimiert.  Wenn das Vorderrad genau auf der Kante ist am Lenker ziehen und wenn das Hinterrad auf der Kante ist die Beine durchstrecken dann solltest du eine ruhige Sprungphase haben.
> 
> So just my 2 Cent


Ich denke auch, dass Du, aiimsh0ckz, zu passiv über die Sprünge gehst und zu viel Gewicht am Hinterrad hast. Dann kommst Du mit komprimiertem Dämpfer zu Absprung und sobald Du über den Absprung bist, schießt es Dir das Hintrrad nach unten. Das gibt dann einen schönen Impuls noch vorne/unten. Versuch etwas mehr Zugstufe zu fahren und weicher über den Sprung zu gehen, quasi mit deinem eingebauten Fahrwerk, genannt Beine, etwas vom Sprung wegzunehmen. Mit dem gesamten Körper aktiv zu sein ist am Anfang zu schwer, dass geht erst nach einiger Übung. Ideal zum Üben ist ein Table mit nicht zu steilem Absprung.

----------


## MadMag

Mal abgesehen von der Einstellung deiner Fahrwerkskomponenten ...

Wenn ich die Worte "Angst vor Sprüngen" lese, fällt mir eigentlich gleich ein Finger an der Bremse ein. Hast du beim Absprung bzw. in der Luft eine gezogene bzw. schleifende Vorderradbremse, vielleicht auch unbewusst? Das verursacht ebenfalls ein Abtauchen des Lenkers und einen eher kopflastigen Sprung, das Heck streckt sich 'gen Himmel.
Bei meinen Anfängen beim Springen von Tables war das mein Problem, ich tippte beim Absprung unbewusst und auch wahrscheinlich aus Respekt  :Big Grin:  kurz auf die Vorderradbremse, Tauchgänge in der Luft mit kopflastiger Landung waren das Ergebnis.
Seitdem ich kurz vor Sprüngen nicht mal mehr den "bremsbereiten" Finger am Bremshebel habe, passiert es mir nicht mehr ...

----------


## Topschi

Ich werde mal üben müssen... Bisschen in der oberen Area von unserem Local-Trail. Leider haben wir da nur kleine Dirtjumps oder Doubles (ca. 30-50cm hoch) und eben Drops.

----------


## hme640

wenn deine arme am absprung nachgeben, geht dein kopf richtung lenker und du bekommst frontlage - das darf nicht passieren

du musst den kick vom sprung mit den armen aushalten und nicht einknicken...

je schneller du fährst desto mehr kraft musst du entgegenbringen - deine neutrale position am bike darf sich also vom absprung nicht verändern lassen - schau dir ein paar profi videos in zeitlupe an!

nicht mehr bremsen wenn du anlauf nimmst sondern einfach wenig anlauf nehmen, langsam beginnen, wenn du die geschwindigkeit über den  kicker unter kontrolle hast, 20 cm mehr anlauf nehmen, wenn das unter kontrolle ist wieder 20 mehr, und so weiter  ...

und spaß haben statt angst ... wenn es keinen spaß macht - UNTERLASSEN!


lg

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Das hätte ich jetzt genau ungekehrt gesagt, so schnell wie möglich und den Rebound so langsam wie nötig! Ansonsten hast du das Problem, dass das Fahrwerk im Federweg "versinkt".
> 
> Zweiteres gilt. Im Stehen kann man bei der Druckstufe so gut wie nichts sagen, vor allem was die Highspeed Druckstufe betrifft.


Naja, über den Spruch kann man jetzt diskutieren  :Wink:  Wenn der Rebound richtig eingestellt ist, stimmt beides, ansichtssache halt. Denn wenn der Rebound wie ein Katapult eingestellt ist freut das die Druckstufe ungemein  :Wink: 

Zur Druckstufe: Das mit den Highspeed stimmt, hatte ich aber auch nicht behauptet  :Wink:  die Lowspeed sollte man sehr wohl spüren. Sonst ist die Gabel unterdämpft und man will ja nicht auf der Feder herum fahren  :Wink:  Man kanns ja sonst auch so einstellen das man im Stand die Druckstufe grad spürt. Aber am Erfahren führt so oder so kein Weg vorbei.

----------


## willi

Wenn ich einen Sprung vermassle und zu weit nach vorne kippe, bin ich meist zu steif und verkrampft in der Körperhaltung.
Dann werden die Arme ausgestreckt und die Beine Arbeiten nicht mit.
Die Folge ist das ich im Flug das mache was das Bike "will" und nicht wie es sein sollte, das Bike macht was ich will.

Also  lockerer im Abrung bleiben und mit dem Körper Arbeiten.

----------


## FLo33

> Aber am Erfahren führt so oder so kein Weg vorbei.


Amen.

----------


## Topschi

> wenn deine arme am absprung nachgeben, geht dein kopf richtung lenker und du bekommst frontlage - das darf nicht passieren
> 
> du musst den kick vom sprung mit den armen aushalten und nicht einknicken...


Aushalten tu ich's ja.. Aber ich muss mal an richtigen Tables üben.. Weil mit so kleinen Kickern ist wrsl. der Lerneffekt kleiner.




> je schneller du fährst desto mehr kraft musst du entgegenbringen - deine neutrale position am bike darf sich also vom absprung nicht verändern lassen - schau dir ein paar profi videos in zeitlupe an!
> 
> nicht mehr bremsen wenn du anlauf nimmst sondern einfach wenig anlauf nehmen, langsam beginnen, wenn du die geschwindigkeit über den  kicker unter kontrolle hast, 20 cm mehr anlauf nehmen, wenn das unter kontrolle ist wieder 20 mehr, und so weiter  ...


Ist immer 20 cm mehr nicht etwas wenig? 




> und spaß haben statt angst ... wenn es keinen spaß macht - UNTERLASSEN!


Ich bin schon so oft gefallen, und immer diesen einen Gedanken: "Gleich nochmal  :Big Grin: "

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Naja, über den Spruch kann man jetzt diskutieren  Wenn der Rebound richtig eingestellt ist, stimmt beides, ansichtssache halt. Denn wenn der Rebound wie ein Katapult eingestellt ist freut das die Druckstufe ungemein 
> 
> Zur Druckstufe: Das mit den Highspeed stimmt, hatte ich aber auch nicht behauptet  die Lowspeed sollte man sehr wohl spüren. Sonst ist die Gabel unterdämpft und man will ja nicht auf der Feder herum fahren  Man kanns ja sonst auch so einstellen das man im Stand die Druckstufe grad spürt. Aber am Erfahren führt so oder so kein Weg vorbei.


Also ich merk die Druckstufe (Dorado Pro, 888 RC3 Evo mit härterem Shimstack) im Stand nur dann effektiv, wenn ich von ganz offen auf ganz zu drehe und das macht ja nicht grad viel Sinn.
Ausnahme: Boxxer RC  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Also wenn ich die LSC bei meiner 888/Lyrik zudrehe, merke ich sehr wohl mit jedem Klick eine Veränderung (Ok, bei der Lyrik bei jedem 2ten).
Natürlich lässt sich dabei keine qualifizierte Aussage über die wirkliche Funktion am Trail ermitteln, aber für ein Bauchgefühl reichts  :Wink: 

Und der Rest muss dann wie schon erwähnt ERFAHREN werden.

----------

